# 1st MSOB Losses - 10AUG2012



## AWP (Aug 13, 2012)

Blue Skies, Marines.

http://www.defense.gov/releases/release.aspx?releaseid=15511



> The Department of Defense announced today the deaths of three Marines who were supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.
> They died Aug. 10 while conducting combat operations in Helmand province, Afghanistan.  These Marines were assigned to 1st Marine Special Operations Battalion, Camp Pendleton, Calif.
> Killed were:
> Capt. Matthew P. Manoukian, 29, of Los Altos Hills, Calif.,
> ...


----------



## CDG (Aug 13, 2012)

RIP Marines.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 13, 2012)

RIP.  Condolences to family and friends.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 13, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 13, 2012)

We remember...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 13, 2012)

Rest In God's Peace Marines.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 13, 2012)

These are becoming more difficult to stomach every day.

Fair winds and following seas, Marines.


----------



## Dame (Aug 14, 2012)

Rest in peace.


----------



## elle (Aug 14, 2012)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 14, 2012)

Rest in peace.

F.M.


----------



## ManBearPig (Aug 15, 2012)

RIP


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 16, 2012)

Rest in Peace, Marines.  We shall remember you.


----------



## TB1077 (Aug 16, 2012)

RIP Marines


----------



## egm (Aug 17, 2012)

Rest in peace, warriors.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 17, 2012)

Rest easy, Marines...


----------

